

Aphyr.com Jepsen Series – Distribution Is Hard - ninjakeyboard
https://aphyr.com/posts

======
lkrubner
This is the wrong link. Jespen is here:

[https://aphyr.com/tags/jepsen](https://aphyr.com/tags/jepsen)

The original link is simply going to Aphyr.com. It's the whole blog, not
Jespen. I get that right now they mostly overlap, but that might not be true
in the future.

Furthermore, as much as I love Jespen, and I love seeing each post upvoted on
Hacker News, I think we should upvote the individual posts, rather than the
entire tag. The entire tag is too much to discuss.

